
Let’s Remember Exxon’s Extremely Wrong Response to Its Catastrophic Oil Spill - dsr12
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/lets-remember-exxons-extremely-fucked-up-response-to-its-catastrophic-oil-spill
======
hdhzy
I don't know why but I'm thinking about Symantec right now...

